# EOs by boat to Italy?



## MattInSD73 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone!  I'm new to the forums and new to soapmaking.  I've made my first 'Grocery store' batch and It worked out wonderfully and now it's drying.  Everything went off without a hitch, except...  Now I want to use EOs and I live in Italy at the moment and it looks like because everything is shipped by air, that there is no way to have EOs delivered through regular mail channels?  Is this correct?

Does anyone happen to know of EO suppliers in the EU?  I guess it would be ok to have super natural smelling soaps, but I just imagined a little more pizzaz...

~M


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 24, 2015)

I use manske shop in Germany for most of my supplies. Most suppliers ship over Europe though, including the UK ones


----------



## MattInSD73 (Sep 24, 2015)

The thought has just dawned on me...  A UK supplier popped up on a search for an Italian supplier and :idea:

Thanks for the help!  it is much appreciated.  I'll look into your supplier...  Do you get any goodies for a referral?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't think so, alas. When I am home, I'll pop through the list of my suppliers and post the urls here. I think all will deliver to Italy, of course with costs


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 24, 2015)

Aromazone is based in france, they deliver free to the UK so i would expect they do for Italy as well.


----------



## MattInSD73 (Oct 22, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I don't think so, alas. When I am home, I'll pop through the list of my suppliers and post the urls here. I think all will deliver to Italy, of course with costs



No linksies?  I could really use suppliers of case oils, OEs, and Hydroxides...  Thanks in Advance...!



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I use manske shop in Germany for most of my supplies. Most suppliers ship over Europe though, including the UK ones



Do you know if there is a way to switch their site to English?  I can have Chrome translate it, but it's not my preference...

Thanks,
~M


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 22, 2015)

MattInSD73 said:


> No linksies?  I could really use suppliers of case oils, OEs, and Hydroxides...  Thanks in Advance...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've made a reminder to post them this evening - sorry about that.

As for Mankse, alas no they are only in German.  However, the communication comes in English as well as German.  If you pop what you are looking for in to a translator (natriumhydroxid is NaOH, they don't have KOH) then it should be okay - the search is pretty good, too.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 24, 2015)

So, again delayed (no excuses, but I have been doing about 3 hours overtime each evening, so logging on to my personal laptop just has not been possible) but here they are - 

http://plushfolly.com/epages/c4309d3d-6444-497a-81dd-1c01462e73bd.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=Categories
http://www.manske-shop.com/
http://www.waldehoe.at/epages/63564413.sf/de_AT/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63564413/Categories
http://www.kosmetikmacherei.at/
http://www.oelmuehle-solling.de/?act=zanhlungundversand
http://www.dragonspice.de/naturkosmetik.html
http://www.rosarome.de/index.php?page=index


----------



## MattInSD73 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

